# Shekou, Shenzhen



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shenzhen Shekou...*

Situated on the Pearl River of southern China, Shekou is around 20 km away from downtown Shenzhen. Nowadays Shekou has become one of the city's major scenic spots drawing not only tourists,but also home buyers because of its small-town feel that you won't find in other coastal cities in China. Besides, starting up a business in this area, you will benefit from local resources at low rates.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Great photos!


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shekou...


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

woooow
very beautiful and modern


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice n clean!


----------



## HudsonSa (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice!! I lived in Shekou for a while and its a really nice place.
I miss Shenzhen a lot...


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

A beautiful city, thanks for sharing.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shekou -- Sea World


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shekou -- Sea World


----------



## London_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

Looks nice.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Beautiful pics!


----------

